# New intake on the way



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Injen, like K&N, dont have a 2012 listed because they havent secured the CARB exemption for the 2012 intakes yet. Dealership wont clear the car, or show it exempt for warranty purposes, withouth the correct sticker. The sticker is only good for the 2011 cars right now. But that doesnt seem to keep people from buying it for the wrong year anyway.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the Injen intake on my 2012 and the install went smooth as can be. I have pics in my profile if you want to see. makes the car sound great too.


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got my K&N intake yesterday and installed it, the turbo sound is addicting now!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

The 2011 and 2012 Injen and K&N intakes fit both years. We carry them.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

did a lil looking around and found a few guys having problems with the intake...idle problems, check engine lights and rough satarting. i wonder if i should of put the money some where else! o and does the turbo realy sound that good with just an intake!??


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

smorey78 said:


> did a lil looking around and found a few guys having problems with the intake...idle problems, check engine lights and rough satarting. i wonder if i should of put the money some where else! o and does the turbo realy sound that good with just an intake!??


Yes it does sound REALLY good with just the intake. I have had the Injen on my 2012 now for 8 months with 0 problems.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

are you running ccai or sri?


iCruze2 said:


> Yes it does sound REALLY good with just the intake. I have had the Injen on my 2012 now for 8 months with 0 problems.


----------

